# Peugeot Boxer immobiliser problem



## DOC

Hi everyone - I took my motorhome out of Winter storage to get ready for the 'summer' (on a Thursday this year I believe) and found the battery had died even though it was on a trickle charge.
Replaced the battery now the immobiliser will not go off so the engine won't start.
Anyone had this problem?
Tried all the usual things like using spare key, disconnecting battery again, trying several times, checked all the fuses etc.
All other circuits like central locking, electric windows etc are working fine. 
At the moment I am planning to replace the immobiliser ECU and have it reprogrammed.
Is this the best way?
Vehicle is a Peugeot Boxer Autocruise but my local autotechnician thinks it is actually a Fiat.
I can bypass the immobiliser using the security code entered via the accelerator pedal to get the engine to run so it is mobile to get to a garage.


----------



## bigcats30

What do you mean its a Peugeot boxer but the guy thinks it's a Fiat??

And is it a factor fitted immobiliser or a aftermarket one??


----------



## DOC

Hi - apparently Peugeot, Citroen and Fiat all come from the same stable. My autoelectrician says by the look of the dashboard the vehicle is really a Fiat but in a Peugeot disguise.
The alarm is as fitted at the factory.
Regards
Dave


----------



## drcotts

Its a Peugeot Boxer. Autocruise didnt use fiat (thankfully)

Have you got the red key by the way 

You will have to recharge the battery fully. There should be a reprogramming procedure in the handbook for the boxer part.


----------



## 747

Depending on the year, it might not have a red key, my 2003 Fiat does not have one.


----------



## raynipper

With so many problems like the OP I vow never to have any vehicle with any immobiliser. If it has one I want it deactivated or removed.

This is such a common problem I know people who have missed ferries, been towed off ferries, called the AA/RAC out so many times.

Ray.


----------



## DOC

HI - never had a red key but I do have the security code which enables me to start the engine.
I have put a new battery on so it is fully charged.
Regards
Dave


----------



## adonisito

Happened to me to with an after market system after changing the battery. In the end I had to have a bloke round here on a Sunday to sort it all out so we could go away.Total cost over £300 to remove immobiliser and replace with another !
I reckon as you have the codes it should be fairly simple to fix. 

Good luck


----------



## lesanne

Hi, sounds like the key code has gone ,relating to the injection pump .had similar prob ,but our auto electrician removed chip ,added something else ,and never had a prob since..this was 3yrs ago ..Les..


----------



## joedenise

what year is your van early Fiats and Peugeots had an engine cut-off by the side of the battery. It looks like a thick tube hanging down. To reset you needed to push the button on the end. If you've changed the battery you may have banged it. It's to stop the engine if you have a crash.

Joe


----------



## DOC

Thanks Joe - it's a 2004 - has a fuel cut off switch by the battery but I tried that. I can start the engine by bypassing the immobiliser but that proceedure is a bit long winded entering the code using the accelerator pedal.
Regards
Dave


----------



## shipley1975

my 2000 boxer has been fine for over 1 year, then when finished delivery, Key Code light and endless probs. Got van to Peugeot dealer, a week later, it was ready. Haha!, At the garage after stopping for fuel, immobilised in the middle of the forecourt. Back to the dealer on recovery vehicle only to be told that the they could not fix the problem.
Anybody out there in the Northampton area can?


----------



## DOC

RESULT took my motorhome to Motorite in Warwick - John thought the immobiliser ECU was corrupted (Fiat electronics)
Bought a new ECU from Peugeot dealer and John reprogrammed it in 5 minutes flat.
Everything now works fine.
ECU - £44 - John's charge - £58
Bit different to the £1400 that one Peugeot dealer charged one of our members.


----------

